# Expandable Garden hose Manufacturer seeking Agent in AU



## gardenhosefty (Dec 15, 2014)

We are Looking for Importers and Buyers in Australia

We are the professional manufacturer of EXPANDABLE GARDEN HOSE in China MORE than 3 years. we could offer better service and quality than trading company.

We are seeking chance to cooperate with you.

Waiting for your email for further discussion, thank you

Kind regards
Rita
PQ EnterPrises Limited
Tel:0086-13291912751
Whatsapp:008613291912751
Wechat:2283857648
Skype:rita.chinese


----------

